# Tastefully Simple Fundraiser for NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue us "hosting" a fundraiser on Tastefully Simple - Home. When you order from the Tastefully Simple website, enter Maltese Rescue (Maltese is first name, Rescue is last name) for the host name. 25% of the proceeds will benefit NMR.


Guess this means I gotta cook :blink: !


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is fabulous. This weekend our golf club is hosting an event for Halo In the ruff. My husband is playing in the tournament today, the Sheriff's office had a demo showing off the tricks their dogs do and we had a silent auction. I am about to head over to the tent to see the dogs up for adoption. They also ride around in golf carts modeling to get a demo. All proceeds go to Halo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- saw that on FB and will definitely have to buy something there.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Order placed, but no matter how many times I tried, the site wouldn't let me order the Toffee Coffee Drink Mix.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never heard of this company but went and checked out their website and now I am interested. Before I place an order I'd love to hear from some of you that have tied their products. What's your favorite? The breads cakes and sauces intrigue me. 

Now how am I supposed to loose a few pounds? Ugh the sacrifices I make for rescues!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

